# Oldest safe age to breed? Wear diaper at dog park?



## AngelLeah1981 (Dec 15, 2008)

What is the oldest age to safely breed a Golden? Someone told me you can only breed a dog safely in the first 3-5 years? I just want to know how much time I have because I'm defiantly not in a hurry.

How can I prevent pregnancy when my dog goes into heat? Should I put a diaper on her when we go to the dog park? She is constantly getting humped now and she is only 5 1/2 months old.

How will I know she is in heat? She will spot? Can it get heavy?

Also, I hate to ask this but do girl dogs get saggy chest after one breeding? Of course I would love her just as much but I'm just curious...being very new to all this..
Thanks ! 
Leah

sorry so many questions...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, you definitely shouldn't take her to the dog park in heat, both in concern for her and courtesy to other dog owners. It's extremely disruptive and not too safe for your dog or others.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Please don't take your dog anywhere near the dog park even for several weeks after her heat. A lot of males who are otherwise fairly social will get real aggressive if they are near a female who is or has recently been in heat. 



AngelLeah1981 said:


> What is the oldest age to safely breed a Golden? Someone told me you can only breed a dog safely in the first 3-5 years? I just want to know how much time I have because I'm defiantly not in a hurry.
> 
> How can I prevent pregnancy when my dog goes into heat? Should I put a diaper on her when we go to the dog park? She is constantly getting humped now and she is only 5 1/2 months old.
> 
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to also say, I don't really know the oldest age, but I do know the youngest one...
She can't be bred before she's 2 because you can't do the health clearances until then. OFA hips and elbows require the dog to be at least 2 years old. 
Also, it will depend on how long it takes you to show her and get a few titles on her, to be certain it's worth breeding her. 
So she might be 3 or 4 years old, or more, before you can breed her. 
Hope that helps at least a little.




AngelLeah1981 said:


> What is the oldest age to safely breed a Golden? Someone told me you can only breed a dog safely in the first 3-5 years? I just want to know how much time I have because I'm defiantly not in a hurry.
> 
> How can I prevent pregnancy when my dog goes into heat? Should I put a diaper on her when we go to the dog park? She is constantly getting humped now and she is only 5 1/2 months old.
> 
> ...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Do you keep in contact with her breeder? You might want to find someone in your area that is a knowledgeable breeder to mentor you.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OHMYGOSH! NEVER, EVER, EVER take a dog in heat to a dog park. Diaper or not, you're asking for trouble.

Also, do not heave her unattended in your yard during her season.

Like another member said, sounds like it would be very beneficial if you were to find a mentor who can help teach you about correct, ethical breeding practices.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

My Vet has three Golden's of his own, and that is his specialty, in breeding. With Lexi, this will be her second and final litter, she will be 5 in July. He said that if a Bitch is healthy, with no known delivery problems, they can be safely bred until 6 years old.
You don't want to even consider breeding her till she is two, when you can get her hip, elbow, eyes, and heart clearances. Without getting these clearances, I wouldn't even consider breeding. You want to only breed a litter to contribute, and "better" the Golden breed. There are far to many puppies and adult Golden's in shelters, just to breed to have a puppy. It takes a lot of time, consideration, and studying of your Bitch, and a future stud, to find the strong points and the weak points in your girl, and complement the breeding with a stud that will improve her faults. Every dog has faults....and your goal should be to improve the breed.
As far as her first heat, generally you will first notice a lot of licking on her Vulva, and it will start to be swollen. Generally, the first couple days, it will be a light spotting, then become more. You will usually know when she is in heat, just by watching her actions, and checking her...if she seems to be acting differently. PLEASE....NEVER count on a diaper to keep intact males away from her. They would be right through that diaper, ripped off, or pushed aside. It takes such a very little time to have a tie....and you have a pregnant girl. My suggestion is, keep her home!! I have never brought a girl in season out and about when she is in heat. It is just too risky, and you will have the whole dog Park, where ever you are...RIGHT THERE! It is easier, for that three week period, to just keep her home. As a rule of thumb...you have the heat cycle being around 21 days. The first week going into it, the second her fertile time, and third....leaving her heat cycle. But....this can ONLY be used as a general rule. Each Bitch is different, and will have her own cycles. For instance with Lexi...she is later than average...and is usually ready to breed on her 11, 13th, and 15th day after she first starts bleeding. Most girls, are bred on their 9th day after the ir season starts. Lexi's Mother was early....her fertile period, started on her 7th day, so 7, 9, and 11th day for her.
As far as her nipples, yes you will notice generally the Bitch won't be as "tight" in the chest after a litter. They will usually be a little more so with each litter. I am sure there are exceptions to that as well, but with the females I have had whelp a litter of puppies, this has been what I have observed. 
I hope this helps to answer some of your questions. There is so much planning that goes in to a "GOOD" breeding, and it isn't to be taken lightly. Puppies are ADORABLE....but you must ensure that those puppies all find an appropriate, loving home. That is a BIG responsibility, and you must be willing to take any of your puppies back, if it doesn't work out for the family. Either keeping the puppy yourself, or re-homing it to another home. It is indeed a LOT of work and commitment.
The best advice I could give you, is to do what I did....find an excellent Mentor, in my case...I have been fortunate to have two. Look for someone who really knows about breeding, the ethics of breeding, and belong to the GRCA. You will be so thankful for all you will learn, to make the final decision if this is really what you want to undertake.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The best time to breed is between 2 and 5 years of age. 5 years old would be the absolute oldest I would consider breeding for the first time. 
Yes they do get very messy, attract males for 5-6 weeks and should never brought to a public place while in heat. Also should not be left unattended in your yard while in heat, I don't care how HIGH your fence is, as the male dogs will pick up her "scent" litterally for miles and come calling. And as others have stated you need to find some fokks near you to mentor you in all aspects of breeding and your bitch's breeder would be the best place to start. There is SO MUCH MORE to breeding than just cute pups.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Do not breed until AT LEAST 2 years old. Before that, you cannot do the necessary CERF, hips, elbows, and heart clearances.

As others of said, you may want to find a mentor. I do not currently breed, but know that it is no easy job and is more than a bunch of cute puppies. Breeding is hard work, takes months and MONTHS of planning. Do your research! Know your bitch's pedigree inside and out. Know her flaws, know her strong points. Know her family history! Know what health problems are in her lines.

What are your motives for breeding? Do you want to make a quick buck? Do you just want to raise cute Golden puppies? Do you want to witness the "miracle of birth"? If you answered yes to any of these, I would strongly suggest NOT breeding.

Good breeders breed to improve the Goldens. And that is not as simple as it sounds. Alot of show Goldens never get breed. The Golden ring is about the most competitive ring out there. You dog can't just be good; she must be great to get any attention.

There are health risks in breeding. There is a chance your bitch will get uterine infections and will require to be spayed. You could lose an entire litter and mom if you don't know what you are doing. (Actually this could still happen to a really experienced person).

Please, do your homework and do SOMETHING with your dog. Prove that your bitch is WORTHY to be bred. Preferable titles before and/or after her name, and I don't mean just a rally title or two.

Hope this helps...
Emily


----------



## AngelLeah1981 (Dec 15, 2008)

I hope you don't think I'm stupid for asking this but how is it unsafe? I see people with their dogs in heat at the dog park all the time and everybody just laughs and thinks it's funny. ...but there are people who get upset? 

OOOOHHHHHH! Hotel4Dogs just answered my question! sorry. 

You say not to take her during heat and several weeks after heat. How often do they go into heat? I thought it was once a month but I guess not... Wow. I'm glad I asked because I see people doing it all the time and I just didn't know... I am SOOO Glad I asked these questions. I thought a diaper would fully protect her. Wow. I hate that people have been giving me advice when it seems like they don't know what they're talking about. Not you guys. I'm talking about 2 people at PetsMart.

When I'm ready to breed her I will definatly TRY to find someone to be my mentor.

3SweetGoldens, so your vet thinks it is unsafe to breed after 6 years of age? I guess the older they get the riskier it is? 
AmbikaGR, why do you say 5 years? Is this what your vet or mentor said?

Oh no! I think she might be going into heat right now....maybe. She licks herself a lot and her Vulva does seem kinda swollen. ...but no spotting.

I wish dogs could have just one puppy...or two. ha ha. I will probably breed her one time when she is 6 just because I want another of her blood. What is the least and most it could cost? How much would it cost to have the vet deliver the puppies? We don't have lots of money but if we have 5 or 6 years to plan and save that would be awesome. I could start a little savings fund. ..just thinking about finding GOOD homes for the rest of the litter gives me major anxiety. I don't even want to think about it. I have just seen so many dogs abused and brushed aside....that's why I wish a dog could just have one or two.

****My fence is 5 1/2 -6 foot tall. Don't leave her unattended??? Holy Moly. I am so glad I talked to you guys. I thought I knew what I needed to know and obviously I knew NOTHING. THANK YOU GUYS for being there for me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You only want to breed her so you can have a puppy like her? You could easily find a puppy bred by someone else, and avoid having to deal with her going in heat 2x a year, and running the very real, and high, risk of her becoming pregnant when you didn't want her to. Male dogs are like guided missiles, they can smell a female in heat for miles and will do anything to get to her no matter the obstacles. (so yes, you must supervise her in the yard during her heat, you can't put her out alone - you'd almost guarantee a dog getting to her).

Hotel4Dogs is correct some dogs will be more aggressive around a female in heat, but also if you should take her to dog park while she is in heat you would be setting her up to be bred by any male dog in the park. Diapers would not prevent that.

Do you understand the necessary clearances and tests that need to be run before she is bred? She needs to have her hips and elbows xrayed by a vet who is certified to evaulate them for hip displaysia and elbow displaysia, she needs to have her eyes examined by an eye specialist, she needs to have her heart checked by a heart specialist. These are not screenings that can be done by your local town vet. And they are needed to make sure she does not have any genetic defects that she could pass to her puppies, if she does then she should not be bred. But you also need to see those same screening results for her dam and sire, and should see them for her grands also, just to ensure there is nothing in her immediate family line.

Waiting until she is 6 for her first litter might not be the best idea either, but some of the breeders on the board may be able to tell you more about that.

If you do go forward with breeding her at some point, you really would do well to find an experienced breeder and ask them to mentor you, since you admit yourself that you know very little about what is required.


----------



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

The reason it isn't safe is because the males can get out of control and a fight can develop even if they are normally very well behaved.

Fergus and one of his favorite play pals got into it over a female that just came out of heat. It was the only time these two ever didn't get along.

Dave


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a lot of good information here: http://www.k9web.com/dog-faqs/breeding.html

and here: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/whelpingmain.htm


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My dog was confined to house and garden when in heat!.
To protect her from males and by respect to the others!.
The heat,usually,last 3 weeks from the day,YOU find out,she is bleeding!.
Some bitch have silent heats which mean that she doesn't bleed and only a male knows when she is ready to mate!.
If you are not sure of breeding her,spay her cos it's a lot easier on you and her!.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

In answer to your question on the age of 6 and breeding her, that was for a Bitch who had given birth before, and had no history of any problems with delivering. Sorry, if I didn't make that clear, NEVER that age for a first time breeding. For me personally....Lexi is 6 weeks pregnant right now, and will be 5 in July. This is her second and last breeding. She will be spayed before her next heat cycle after the pups are born.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

You've gotten a lot of good advice from other members regarding breeding your dog. Please read all of it, visit the web sites suggested and think long and hard about this. The reason you stated that you want to breed your dog so you could get one like her is in my opinion not good enough. Like another member suggested, if you want another golden get one from a reputable breeder. It is a very long leap from having a 5 1/2 month old puppy to raising it, getting all its clearances, making sure it meets all the standards of the breed, finding a mentor to help you, finding a suitable mate, breeding, whelping, raising and finding suitable homes for the puppies. I used to dream too of whelping a litter from my very well bred golden girl until she exhibited some temperament traits I didn't like, then when OFA'd was diagnosed as mildly dysplastic in her left hip. Oh, well, it happens. She was spayed and at nine years old is healthy and happy. I am sure your puppy is adorable, my advice is enjoy her, raise her, and do a lot of research before you decide on whether you want her to have puppies. Dogs don't need to have babies in order to be happy, sometimes I think we as humans try and put our own emotions on to them. I have four wonderful dogs with ages from 10 down to four, none of them have produced and all of them don't seem to mind.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If you want a dog "like her" then go back to the person who bred her and see if they are repeating the breeding. If she came from a backyard breeder, then instead of going back to that person, find a good, reputable breeder and select a puppy to be your second dog. Otherwise, not to be a slam, but with as little as you seem to know about breeding, in my opinion, it would be foolish and a disservice to the breed to attempt to breed a litter of pups on your own. If you truly want to learn about breeding and want to produce a litter of sound, even tempered, healthy pups, you'll find a mentor --- because you've got A LOT TO LEARN! W/O one, you're just another backyard breeder who might unknowingly contribute to the gobs of unhealthy Goldens out there.

Again - not trying to slam you, but we're talking about bringing 5-12 LIVING CREATURES into this world. That's not to be taken lightly.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

AngelLeah1981 said:


> I hope you don't think I'm stupid for asking this but how is it unsafe? I see people with their dogs in heat at the dog park all the time and everybody just laughs and thinks it's funny. ...but there are people who get upset?
> 
> OOOOHHHHHH! Hotel4Dogs just answered my question! sorry.
> 
> ...


 
I am not normally one to go off the deep end but reading this post is *VERY SCAREY *to me. 
You thought she comes into season every month? You are kidding, are you not? 
You ask what can it cost? How about it can cost you your dog's *LIFE! *Is that a cost you are willing to pay? 
Wait till you are ready to breed her to find a mentor? Do it *NOW *and learn all you can long before you even think about breeding her. 
Has the dog been check for genetic problems (clearances)? And I am not talking about your vet saying she is healthy enough to breed, that is NOT good enough.

If you are truly serious about even considering breeding your dog you owe it to your bitch to start getting educated today!!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I really don't want to come off as judgmental, but breeding your dog just so that you can have one of her pups is an absolutely ridiculous idea. You are greatly putting your dog's health and well-being at risk. Before you even consider breeding, all health clearances need to be done, which are VERY expensive and time consuming. You then need to find a male who has had all of the same proven health clearances. Another thing that you need to do is research your dog's entire line for any health problems. Good breeders breed for the sake of improving the breed and producing quality, healthy pups and breed top quality dogs. They are not in it just to make money or just because they want a free puppy. Before you even think about becoming a breeder, you need to spend a LOT of time researching and getting guidance from a reputable breeder with lots of experience. I am not a breeder myself, but I do know just how much time and money it takes. My aunt and uncle used to breed Airedales and I remember how they used to plan months and months ahead before the actual breeding took place. Please don't even consider breeding your dog until you have done all of these things and realize just how much work is actually involved.

One last thing: Most people who are looking for a purebred pup will want to know that the puppies you are selling come from parents with all clearances and they will be looking for some sort of health guarantee from you on their new puppy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

One more point: Will you as the breeder be willing to take back any of your dog's puppies at any time in their lives, for any reason, if the original purchasers can no longer keep them? That is one of the responsibilities of a responsible breeder.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> You ask what can it cost? How about it can cost you your dog's *LIFE! *Is that a cost you are willing to pay?
> Wait till you are ready to breed her to find a mentor? Do it *NOW *and learn all you can long before you even think about breeding her.
> Has the dog been check for genetic problems (clearances)? And I am not talking about your vet saying she is healthy enough to breed, that is NOT good enough.


As an aside...my friend just lost her bitch yesterday in whelp. This was a healthy Swissie - her 3rd litter I believe - she was five. My friend is a vet tech in a reproductive specialty clinic - she's also on the c-section team. Labor began and then an hour later there was the tell-tale green discharge. She rushed her to her clinic - 30 minutes later she was on the table - as they were getting puppies delivered her heart stopped - just stopped - and they weren't able to get her back. Turns out there were two puppies side by side in the birth canal and they think that removing the pressure from the full uterus put her into shock...anyhow my friend lost her CH bitch - lovely lovely dog and four of the ten puppies. She was lucky enough to find a lab that had delivered yesterday as well - a singleton - and she stepped up as a foster mom to the surviving puppies. She is an experienced, educated vet tech...and she was powerless to save her girl...

Every time I hear someone talk about breeding for just one puppy I cringe and think of that kind of scenerio...Can you stomach the heartbreak?

Erica


----------



## AngelLeah1981 (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's a really important question I've been wondering about. Why do some people say it is so much better to get a female spayed before her first heat? I hope it's just as good to get her spayed later because she is already 5 1/2 months old and I am still not sure what I want to do.

I have never in my life seen a dog so submissive and willing to do whatever you want her to do. ...she's so happy go lucky. Also, I would love to have 1 or 2 of her children. ...but I DO NOT look forward to the hassle of an unspayed dog though.

Why would it be bad to wait until she is 5 or 6 years old to breed her? I thought it took a few minutes for dogs to conceive? ...I guess it doesn't, huh?

golden&hovawart, do you mind telling me why it would be easier on her please?

 *FlyingQuizini*, I want you to know that I understand what you're saying. You all are making me go back to how I felt when I first got her - to spay her. I just hope I have a little time to decide...and not like 2 weeks. They go into their first heat around 6 months old, right?

I totally understand why everyone is saying what they're saying but I think you're being just a little bit hard on me. My dog is only 5 1/2 months old. A few weeks ago I was ready to call the vet and schedule a spay appointment. I am trying to make a good decision here. I'm not going to go breed my dog tomorrow. I'm trying to get information so please stop freaking out. please. I think I am doing the right thing by asking people in almost 10 forums what happens, how it happens, and what they think. I'm trying to get educated so I can make the best decision. I understand your concern. Thank you all for loving dogs as much as you do. 

I didn't know it was so risky for a girl dog to have puppies. When someone asked would I be willing to lose my dog for it - well, I would have to say no. I didn't think it was a regular thing for a girl dog to lose her life during pregnancy. I don't want to breed my dog within the next few years and someone said it might be risky to do it at age 5 or 6 so it seems like I might not be able to do it anyways. 

I am so sorry to hear that she lost her dog. That is horrific. I really didn't think about losing my dog in pregnancy. You all have given me a lot to think about. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My trainer Liz is just getting half her entry fee back for an agility meet this weekend, because her Aussie Peeper is in heat. There's not even a question of bring Peeper any where Near Happy Tails center in her condition. It's just for the safety of other people's dogs as well as Peeper's.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I will try to address some of your questions here.
As for when to spay here are two excellent articles with different views. Which is correct? I honestly do not w for sure as the "experts" seem to differ on this subject. So you need to read them and then make up your mind which make more sense in your situation.

http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf


As for the oldest safest age for breeding for the first time this is what I have understood to be some of the reasons.
Different bitches have different season cycles. I have known some that cycle every 4-5 months while others cycle every 15-18 months. Everytime a bitch cycles her reproduction system ages thus the more she cycles the older the system. And with each cycle the system becomes less elastic, losing its ability to stretch thus making it more difficult (dangerous) for the growth of the pups while in the womb and then the actual process of whelping. If a bitch cycles every 4-8 months I would not breed her the first time after 4-5 years of age. If she was to cycle every 9-15 months I would not breed her the first time after 5-6 years. Think of it in human terms, would you recommend to some one to have their first child at 40 years of age? Of course not. Hope this sheds a little more light.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

AngelLeah, if you are not a troll just trying to get folks on this forum riled up (and honestly, it sounds like you are), please do not even think about breeding your dog. Make an appointment TODAY to get her spayed. Then go to your local golden retriever rescue, even if you do it online, and see how many dogs needing homes are out there. Some of them even had knowledgeable breeders as original owners, and you aren't knowledgeable enough to even think about breeding your pup.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I understand why you want a puppy from your beloved dog; I feel that way about my Jamie. However, even ignoring the fact he is on a spay and neuter contract, I realized a good breeder would not breed her bitch to Jamie because even if I got the medical clearances he won't have the titles to show that he is a good example of the breed. Of course I know he is the most perfect dog ever.....

What I plan to do when the time comes to get another puppy is get a puppy from the same lines as his mom or from a litter sired by Jamie's dad. Of which there are many; that dog really gets around!

As far as how common it is for the mom to need a C-section or to die in childbirth, maybe breeders need to look at not breeding the offspring of those moms because obviously that is a trait that would be strongly selected against in the wild and perpetuating it clearly weakens the breed.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> As for the oldest safest age for breeding for the first time this is what I have understood to be some of the reasons.
> Different bitches have different season cycles. I have known some that cycle every 4-5 months while others cycle every 15-18 months. Everytime a bich cycles her reproduction system ages thus the more she cycles the older the system. And with each cycle the system becomes less elastic, losing its ability to stretch thus making it more difficult (dangerous) for the growth of the pups while in the womb and then tha actually pprocess of whelping. If a bitch cycles every 4-8 months I would not breed her the first time after 4-5 years of age. If she ws to cycle every 9-15 months I would not breed her the first time after 5-6 years. Think of it in heuman terms, would you recommend to sme one to have their first child at 40 years of age? Of course not. Hope this sheds a little more light.


Thank you! I had actually been trying to find out more information about this myself!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

The only time we were at the dog park when there was a female in heat, the owner got extremely annoyed with me because Max was humping her. Max is neutered, but the owner told me quite rudely that he didn't want any puppies off him. (Max was much cuter than the female, who was some mixed breed hussy from the wrong side of the tracks anyway). I told him that there was no worry, but that he REALLY shouldn't have the female there. He was a jerk. I took Max home. 

Please listen to the wiser heads here and don't take her out while she's in heat.


----------



## AngelLeah1981 (Dec 15, 2008)

I appreciate all your advice and I've kinda gotten my feelings hurt by what a couple people have said in the forums I have posted. I am trying to learn things and am being treated like an idiot or a menace. I just want to say I'm conviced I want to spay my baby now after all your advice. I'm sorry I got everyone upset becuase of my ignorance. Now I just have to "have it out" with my husband. ha ha. Cross your fingers for me or pray for me or something please. 
Leah


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Alot of people consider breeding their dog eventually and don't realize what all doing it right requires. When we first got Peanut we thought "hmm maybe some day we'll let him" but I learned more and personally dealt with a very unhealthy pregnant female golden we adopted and it is soooo hard. I still to this day wonder about one puppy I have no way to keep track of. Every time I see a post on craigslist of a golden boy around that age being rehomed I have to wonder  . I think I would feel even worse if I was the one who personally put her through that. After her spay she started getting healthy and is now an awesome girl. I'm very glad you asked your questions and please don't feel stupid or bothersome. Answering questions is what this forum is supposed to do. I'm also very glad your so happy with your sweet girl


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Angeleah--Sounds like you might have already made your decisition but just to add (might help you to feel better about not breeding her), Friends of mine have a chocolate lab who is AWESOME and they said the same thing "she is such a good dog we want another just like her" so they decided to do what your thinking of. They went about it pretty responsibly, they went to the breeder they got their dog from and made arrangements to have her bred (the breeder mentored them the whole time). Long story short even with the right help it was VERY costly,(vet bills, raising pups ect...) they lost 3 puppies out of 7(heartbreaking), and even though all the pups are VERY good dogs, none of them where EXACTLY like mom!! They all have their own special personalities. Hindsight, they said even though they adore their new little ones, they probably wouldn't have done it over. I might add that they ended up keeping 2 pups instead of 1 because one of the prospective owners backed out at the last minute(when pups where ready to go home) and they were too attached to find another home for him so they kept him. Moral of the story is you might get more than you bargined for and also not get exactly what your looking for in the first place.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

^This is very sound advice.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Having an intact girl is a pain - she gets moody, cranky and then there's the month or so we can't go do much because she's in season and she drives me nuts because she's bored. Twice a year. I'm not the breeder, her breeder will take her back for a litter or two down the road after she's gotten her clearances and so on done. I am quite happy to 'order' a puppy and bring it to the house ready to housebreak and bond with me at 8 weeks. That's the really fun part anyway, the nursing mom and litter is a ton of work.

My two goldens are slightly related and similar in some ways, different in others, but for sure very different than their moms and even siblings, so it's not like you'd get the 'same' thing again just because it was an offspring. If you got her from a good breeder, when the time comes let them know what you love about your girl and they should be able to find a pup that's perfect for you. Or even go through rescue so you can meet the older dog...

Lana


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Just a thought. You would like a puppy "like her" and the assumption is that by breeding her you can get another puppy "just like her". But that may not be the case. Look at people for example. Do you know two outgoing parents who have a shy reserved child or the other way around. Simply having her DNA won't make them just like her. You would have a greater chance with a dog with her DNA. A breeding from her father and mother. Her DNA and a studs are less likely to produce the exact temperment. This is of course aside from genetic inheriated condtions. If she is dysplastic than she can pass that on to her offspring. So you get a puppy with the temperment you like but requires expensive sugery and may live in some degree of pain for its life.

Somthing else to consider beyond preventing a unwanted pregnancy(are you prepared to have a mix breed litter? if you have an accidential breeding there in a good chance it won't be a golden doing the deed.) is the potential health risks of an unspayed female. Do some reading on false pregnancy, pyometry and depending on the source incresed risk of reproductive cancers.

Best of luck to you. I hope you feel welcome to keep asking questions here. Realize that dog breeding is a very HOT topic on almost every board and you will get some strong responses. Other than the dog food and training debates. Dog breeding is deffintly the hottest so hang in there you will get some great advice but you will get some strong responses too.


----------

